# Anti-hunters harass bear hunters



## tallbear

Hunting with Hank Pole of Blue Road Bucks-n-Bears at Trout Lake in the U.P. Most of the guys had some idiots messing with them during primetime each day. Some had four wheels running between them and the bait. Then others had the four wheelers running the two tracks for the last couple hours of the day. One guy had to have his hunting buddy sitting in the truck blocking the two track leading to his blind. Then there were the guys that came into the woods and ran chainsaws for hours cutting firewood.

Most of this was done by a guy claiming to be Trout Creek Outfitters. "The only 'guide' in the Baraga unit". He would follow our guide and hunters into the woods and then try to run them off so he could hunt that spot.

So if you hear of a guy named Hodges that "guides" the Baraga area, ask him if he really knows how to hunt bear. And by the way........He was run out of the Marquette area for doing this same thing.

If it hadn't been for all the hunters in camp and the great work of the entire Pole family the hunters would never have been able to get 9 bear in 5 days.


----------



## grizzlyadams73

gee i could right a book about this *****hole this guy used to own one of the motels in three lakes. he got buddy buddy with the locals and they showed him around. well the next year he started his guide bussines. blinds were placed on top of otheres blindes. there have been many run in s with this guy bay the locals around here. 
this guy ran over 120 bear baits scattered from sidnaw to big bay and down towards gwinn. any bait he found he killed with bleach.
he recently sold the motel to a "buddy" and moved to trout creek. he's been creating all kinds of trouble for his Buddy". he sent all the clients letters saying not to hunt with him. i could go on and on about this jackoff but why you experienced him first hand.
didnt figure the finnlanders of trout creek would put up with his crap


----------



## walleyeman2006

sounds like people need to be video taping the clown and get em on hunter harrasment charges.........


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

I spoke to my father in law, who is from the 3 lakes/Michigamme area, he also said Mr. Al Hodges is a real POS and burns bridges as quick as he makes them. Contrarey to what his website says, he did not retire from the 3 Lakes area, he was run out.

AVOID *AL HODGES* AKA *TROUT CREEK OUTFITTERS*

(Unless you like screwing other hunters and stealing other hunters stands)


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Bump for someone to avoid.

rotest_e :Modified_ rotest_e :irked:


----------



## Itchin' to go

My 2 cousins and I will be hunting with Hank on the first hunt this year, I hope we dont have any trouble with that other guy this year.

Over 500 miles one way, 5 yrs of planning, a weeks vacation, and $ involved, I dont want to deal with crap like that.

Ryan


----------



## One Eye

In reading the title of this thread, I was expecting to see a story about animal rights people harrassing a legal hunt. In reality, this is simply another "hunting" (I use the term loosely) operation trying to eliminate their competition. Neither one is acceptable.

If someone does not get he law involved, I suspect there will eventually be a terrible confrontation that will end up making all hunters look bad.

Dan


----------



## walleyeguy22

Just wait till he messes with the wrong guy people up there usually wont take much ****, its only a matter of time. useless piece of garbage


----------



## Firefighter

Itchin' to go said:


> My 2 cousins and I will be hunting with Hank on the first hunt this year, I hope we dont have any trouble with that other guy this year.
> 
> Over 500 miles one way, 5 yrs of planning, a weeks vacation, and $ involved, I dont want to deal with crap like that.
> 
> Ryan


Im hunting with Hank this year also and am in the same boat. If this A**HO** messes up my hunt, youre gonna see one P.O'd dude


----------



## tallbear

Firefighter said:


> Im hunting with Hank this year also and am in the same boat. If this A**HO** messes up my hunt, youre gonna see one P.O'd dude


Don't worry fella's........Hank has plenty of extra help this year. I may even show up to do a little "road patrol" myself.


----------



## Firefighter

Outstanding. Look forward to meeting everyone on my first bear hunt!!!!


----------



## walleyeguy22

tallbear said:


> Don't worry fella's........Hank has plenty of extra help this year. I may even show up to do a little "road patrol" myself.


 
I would volunteer for that I go up there often my girlfriends parent live up there.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Bump for someone to avoid as guys are looking to book hunts for this year.

*Avoid Al Hodges of Trout Creek Outfitters.*

Not sure he is still in business, but if so.......


----------



## Skinner 2

tallbear said:


> Don't worry fella's........Hank has plenty of extra help this year. I may even show up to do a little "road patrol" myself.


 
Taking matters into ones own hands may create more problems will it not? Another posted said a buddy had to block road access so he could hunt. If this is done then couldn't this idiot call the LEO and inforce harrassment charges cause you would be preventing him access? Not sure you would want a court deciding this.

Don't mean to stir the pot just trying to say becareful, Fine line being walked.

Skinner


----------



## thundrst

If he is still around, how can we get him out of the woods permanently. Seems like a video taped offense could work in court to get at least his weapons or licence priveledges taken away. He probably poaches & breaks other laws also. What kind of character is he? Can he be busted on any other violations that may be easier to convict? I am concerned short term because I will be hunting with Hank this year, but even more so long term 'cause guys like this really give all hunters a bad name. Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## SpawnSac27

What a D-bag...Sounds like the law needs to set-up a little undercover bear hunt and let this guy pull his stunts then...I'm willing to volunteer to go undercover


----------



## spice64

Allright I'm officially concerned about this moron. Me and My buddy are hunting up there with hank this fall and we dont need a clown like this causing trouble. Is this joker still around? will he be in september? Can we get some sh** strait with this cat right now.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Spawnsac27, just to set the record straight, even if the DNR arrested this guy for hunter harassment he could still continue running his guiding operation and the DNR is powerless to do anything about it.


----------



## lang49

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Spawnsac27, just to set the record straight, even if the DNR arrested this guy for hunter harassment he could still continue running his guiding operation and the DNR is powerless to do anything about it.


Should be even easier for him if participants licenses are eliminated.


----------



## thundrst

Al Hodges still has a website up with an adress & phone # & pics of his house etc. Don't know if trying to warn the potential bear hunters of his history will help any. I think he will continue his antics until it really costs him (jail time or big fines). Can't beleive that if he does half the stuff stated on this thread that he doesn't poach also. Gotta be a way to catch him in the act. Does anyone know if the DNR has this guy on their radar?

Here's a link to his website if anyone is interested in seeing who to watch out for....

http://alhodgestroutcreekoutfitters.com/


----------



## hunt4life

DNR have known about this guy for quite a while and have gave him warnings. They also are fed up with him. As for you guys hunting with Hank most of this that has been talked about happened two years ago and didn't effect his success last year. Just a matter of time till he messes with the wrong bait. 

It is a shame though that we have to put up servailence (how ever you spell it) systems up on baits just to hunt an area. Its to the point that you have to use your trail cams to catch a**hole's messing with baits instead of to see what size bears you have coming in.


----------



## thundrst

Thanks Hunt4life, Good to know that the DNR at least is aware of this guy. Hopefully eventually they'll get him. Also good to hear that he was unable to ruin hunts for Hanks hunters. I'm sure it took a lot of extra time work and effort to make sure he didn't interfere. It shouldn't have to come to that, but hats off to those that helped out last year. Looking forward to this year, John H.


----------



## Itchin' to go

hunt4life said:


> As for you guys hunting with Hank most of this that has been talked about happened two years ago and didn't effect his success last year. Just a matter of time till he messes with the wrong bait.


The only thing you guys have to worry about is who's gonna drive home from U.P. CHUCKS and how your gonna have your bear mounted.

We had zero promblems with him or anyone else last year.

Ryan


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Didn't mean to scare anyone who is hunting with Hank or in that area, but rather wanted to let all the people looking for a guide know to AVOID AL HODGES.

I was there the year it was the worst and managed to get a bear the 2nd night.:coolgleam


----------



## HunterHawk

coyote hunter you have a lot to learn from your last few posts buddy


----------



## JWICKLUND

While I know the parties involved (the one in question lives off the Gardner Road in Ontonagon County) and the area in question (North of Trout Creek)I offer this bit of criticism. Every story has 2 sides and while I am well aware of the stuff that goes on around the Gardner Road, and the ongoing "feud" between certain bear guides, it is not hunter harassment for what you have described. The area in question is Forest Service land and therefore open to all types of activities. Just because someone wants to bear hunt there, doesn't give them exclusive rights to the land. ORV's can run the roads that are open and guys can cut wood with a Federal permit. In order for hunter harassment to come into play the hunter would have to show deliberate interference with their hunt. Bear season is not to be confused with deer season where ORV's are restricted to operate during certain times and nobody would even think of operating a chainsaw. The land that is described happens to be the best grouse habitat in the Ottawa
National Forest. Lots of grouse hunters frequent that area and as long as they are doing so legally, have just as much right as bear hunters. Whenever their is money to be made, people (bear guides included) will do or say just about anything to give them the edge on the competition. Some of the times it maybe true, but more often than not it isn't. Bashing someone and their business based on "hearsay" only leads to more problems which gives the anti-hunter groups more ammo to eliminate hunting.


----------



## tallbear

JWICKLUND said:


> While I know the parties involved (the one in question lives off the Gardner Road in Ontonagon County) and the area in question (North of Trout Creek)I offer this bit of criticism. Every story has 2 sides and while I am well aware of the stuff that goes on around the Gardner Road, and the ongoing "feud" between certain bear guides, it is not hunter harassment for what you have described. The area in question is Forest Service land and therefore open to all types of activities. Just because someone wants to bear hunt there, doesn't give them exclusive rights to the land. ORV's can run the roads that are open and guys can cut wood with a Federal permit. In order for hunter harassment to come into play the hunter would have to show deliberate interference with their hunt. Bear season is not to be confused with deer season where ORV's are restricted to operate during certain times and nobody would even think of operating a chainsaw. The land that is described happens to be the best grouse habitat in the Ottawa
> National Forest. Lots of grouse hunters frequent that area and as long as they are doing so legally, have just as much right as bear hunters. Whenever their is money to be made, people (bear guides included) will do or say just about anything to give them the edge on the competition. Some of the times it maybe true, but more often than not it isn't. Bashing someone and their business based on "hearsay" only leads to more problems which gives the anti-hunter groups more ammo to eliminate hunting.


To correct the "lies" in your statement.........

First off the "guide" is not the one that "experienced" the things that went on in the woods "during" the hunts mentions and has "NOT" posted on the subject. So, get off the "will say just about anything" train cause it just ain't true. 

No where has it been said that grouse hunters weren't "allowed" in the woods or that ORV's shouldn't be allowed to travel " on roads". 

When said ORV's travel a "walkin" trail and "between you and your bait" more than once, it's harrassment. 

So, nothing posted be "those hunting" during that year (including me) is "hearsay". If you check the persons past that was part of the "harrassment" you'll find that he was "run off" his last "guide area" and was under investigation by the DNR there also. 

There are the "facts" as experienced by just one of the hunters "that was there" and I don't need to rely on "hearsay" .

Perhaps you should look in the mirror when discussing "bashing" of others.


----------



## JWICKLUND

Tallbear, perhaps you are confused and for that I am sorry. I did not bash anyone. I only offered my input on the matter. I see the same thing every year and it always seems to be the same user group. If ORV's were travelling walking trails then they are in violation of the Forest Service land use rules. That only happens a hundred times a day during hunting season so it is not an isolated experience. The rogue ORV operator would have to have knowledge of their being a hunter in the woods hunting to qualify for hunter harassment, and even if he did have knowledge, he could still be able to hunt or recreate. Like I stated before, it is public land and free for anyone to use. I guess you should look up deliberate and see if that applied to you. Your right, I wasn't there but I have been in the situations enough to know what I am talking about. 
As for the complaint, the individual in question gets complained on every year. When I worked in Ontonagon county I knew him well but we never found him to be in violation of hunter harassment. He was accused of driving up and down roads (not a crime) and spoiling baits (never found evidence of this either). 
The good thing about living in the USA is the freedom of choice. If you or anyone else doesn't like the noise or traffic in their particular spot, then move to another spot. If you do feel like you are being "harassed" then call the RAP hotline and make your voices heard. This forum is not the answer because on here all that you will get is "opinions" and rarely facts.


----------



## tallbear

My comments are based on "your" comment "Bashing someone and their business based on *"hearsay" only"* being not true.


----------



## swampbuck

tallbear said:


> My comments are based on "your" comment "Bashing someone and their business based on *"hearsay" only"* being not true.


 If you allegations are true hopefully something will be done. If it gets done it could very well be C.O. J. Wicklund that does it. I think he may know a little more about the situation than you realize.


----------



## joefsu

BTW, Hi Jason. Hope to see ya around Timber Lake in May. 

Joe


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Things do go on like this all the time.

I have been on the receiving end of many of these scenarios many times in my 25 years of hunting....

Just because I say it happened, and truthfully reported the facts, doesn't mean law enforcement can always act.

Before we get too caught up in the implications of a word like *hearsay*....it doesn't mean the information as reported isn't factual. It means that it could not be accepted as testimony in a court of law.

Jwicklund doesn't need me to stand up for him, but the fact that he puts himself on these forums as a resource says alot about him!


----------



## thundrst

OK, so what would be the best way to handle a harassment situation? I would think that getting a video camera turned on, letting the person know you are taping & politely asking the person to stop would be a good start. If the person continued to interrupt my hunt I would take my video to see what could be done leagally (DNR?). 

That is my best GUESS at what would be the best thing to do. Is there any definative guidelines or steps to take? Even professional advice? 

Thanks all, John H.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Based on a report appearing in the Ironwood Daily Globe(Oct. 2003)there was a situation in the western U.P. where an individual running a large commercial bear baiting operation in both Ontonagon & Gogebic counties had developed a reputation for threatening other users for hunting near his bait sites in the Ottawa National Forest. Eventually, the DNR sent a C.O. dressed in hunting gear to the area. The "guide" confronted the C.O. and threatened bodily harm in an effort to get him to leave "his area." Unknown to the "guide" several other C.O.'s were concealed in the brush video taping the incident. The individual was then charged with hunter harassment and reportedly convicted. The guide was very fortunate, the state of Michigan had no way to stop him from continuing to operate his guiding business. Even if an individual loses hunting privledges for 3 years under the hunter harassment law...the guide does not need a hunting license. Your NRC is fully aware of this matter and has chosen to do nothing.


----------



## JWICKLUND

joefsu said:


> BTW, Hi Jason. Hope to see ya around Timber Lake in May.
> 
> Joe


I'll be the one hiding in the woods watching you. :lol:


----------



## JWICKLUND

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Based on a report appearing in the Ironwood Daily Globe(Oct. 2003)there was a situation in the western U.P. where an individual running a large commercial bear baiting operation in both Ontonagon & Gogebic counties had developed a reputation for threatening other users for hunting near his bait sites in the Ottawa National Forest. Eventually, the DNR sent a C.O. dressed in hunting gear to the area. The "guide" confronted the C.O. and threatened bodily harm in an effort to get him to leave "his area." Unknown to the "guide" several other C.O.'s were concealed in the brush video taping the incident. The individual was then charged with hunter harassment and reportedly convicted. The guide was very fortunate, the state of Michigan had no way to stop him from continuing to operate his guiding business. Even if an individual loses hunting privledges for 3 years under the hunter harassment law...the guide does not need a hunting license. Your NRC is fully aware of this matter and has chosen to do nothing.


I am familiar with that case and the individual involved. He gets at least 1 ticket from us each year for "guide related" activities although he doesn't harass hunters anymore. 
As for what you can do to keep from getting harassed. I wouldn't openly videotape or tell someone you are recording them. I know it may seem right but to a already angry hunter, it may put them over the edge. If you feel you have been harassed, contact RAP and a CO will contact you. If the situation is confrontational then maybe something like what was done above can be done. 
If you don't want to contact RAP, contact me and I will handle the situation. I spend a good amount of time building contacts with bear houndsmen and bear guides. My knowlege base and contacts have helped me out on several case. Swampbuck is right. I know a lot more than some of the posters on here realize. Especially when it happens in the same areas I patrol every day. Bottom line is I am here to help or give you a little clarification on some of the things that happen here in the Western U.P.
Tallbear, you seem to be the voice of the others on this topic and since they haven't challenged my statements, I know all I need to know.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Jwicklund, adding to your point about video taping or recording a confrontation being a catalysts for escalation, I believe it is illegal to tape someone with a hidden tape recorder without their knowledge here in Michigan.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

jwickland - Good to hear you are up to speed on the situation. I did hear that it was not as bad after the year I was there (2006). Hopefully DNR involvement helped make that happen.

Hank and Family are good people, and as far as I know, toe the line when it comes to laws and general good ethics.


----------



## JWICKLUND

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Jwicklund, adding to your point about video taping or recording a confrontation being a catalysts for escalation, I believe it is illegal to tape someone with a hidden tape recorder without their knowledge here in Michigan.


Rooster you had to make me stop and think about this one. I believe what you are referring to is to using a device to record, transmit, or photograph someone in a private place without their knowledge (ie bathroom). If you happen to take a video camera with you to film your hunt and catch someone violating the law, their is no law against that. I have a video camera installed in my truck. I catch all sorts of crazy things on video. Especially when I am away from my truck and the camera is still recording.


----------



## spice64

10-4 J. Its good to see that an official is aware of the situation. And rooster cogburn if I'm standing in the woods in camoflage with My camera filming some idiot trying to destroy someones hunt I wouldnt have to be "concield". Just becouse the "idiot" cant see the person filming dosent mean they are hiddon. It just means the "idiot" was to busy harrassing to look for people with cameras.


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Jwicklund, adding to your point about video taping or recording a confrontation being a catalysts for escalation, I believe it is illegal to tape someone with a hidden tape recorder without their knowledge here in Michigan.


Rooster , can you provide the the law that supports your comments. Being in a public place should not give you the impression of having your conversations to remain private.

http://www.citmedialaw.org/legal-guide/michigan/michigan-recording-law


----------



## spice64

By the way lets state the peneltys\fines\jailtime for hunter harsassment. Anybody


----------



## JWICKLUND

spice64 said:


> By the way lets state the peneltys\fines\jailtime for hunter harsassment. Anybody


For your reading enjoyment. Different county courts set their fines from this statute. Some are higher and some unfortunately are not.

*324.40112 Obstructing or interfering in lawful taking of animals; prohibited conduct; petition; injunction; violation as misdemeanor; penalties; section inapplicable to peace officer.* 

Sec. 40112.
(1) A person shall not obstruct or interfere in the lawful taking of animals by another person.
(2) A person violates this section when the person intentionally or knowingly does any of the following:
(a) Drives or disturbs animals for the purpose of disrupting a lawful taking.
(b) Blocks, impedes, or harasses another person who is engaged in the process of lawfully taking an animal.
(c) Uses a natural or artificial visual, aural, olfactory, gustatory, or physical stimulus to affect animal behavior in order to hinder or prevent the lawful taking of an animal.
(d) Erects barriers to deny ingress or egress to areas where the lawful taking of animals may occur. This subdivision does not apply to a person who erects barriers to prevent trespassing on his or her property. 
(e) Interjects himself or herself into the line of fire of a person lawfully taking wildlife.
(f) Affects the condition or placement of personal or public property intended for use in the lawful taking of an animal in order to impair the usefulness of the property or prevent the use of the property.
(g) Enters or remains upon private lands without the permission of the owner or the owner's agent, for the purpose of violating this section.
(h) Engages in any other act or behavior for the purpose of violating this section.
(3) Upon petition of an aggrieved person or a person who reasonably may be aggrieved by a violation of this section, a court of competent jurisdiction, upon a showing that a person was engaged in and threatens to continue to engage in illegal conduct under this section, may enjoin that conduct.
(4) *A person who violates this section is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 93 days, or a fine of not less than $500.00 or more than $1,000.00, or both, and the costs of prosecution. A person who violates this section a second or subsequent time is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by imprisonment for not more than 1 year, or a fine of not less than $1,000.00 or more than $2,500.00, or both, and the costs of prosecution. In addition to the penalties provided for in this subsection, any permit or license issued by the department authorizing the person to take animals shall be revoked. A prosecution under this section does not preclude prosecution or other action under any other criminal or civil statute.*


----------



## thundrst

Thanks JWicklund. Really appreaciate all the good info. I didn't really think about the potential escilation of anger that videotaping could cause. Hopefully, I will never have to worry about it. Its nice to know what to do & not to do if harassed and to have a better understanding of what is considered harassment.

Thanks again & now I can read some threads that adress the more postive aspects of bear hunting!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Motorcity Madman & Spice 64...as I recall, it is illegal to record a phone conversation without the other person's knowledge here in Michigan...so, I was not sure about recording a private conversation (confrontation). That's why I asked jwickland if it was legal. I do know the law is different about using a video recorder in an instance where harassment was taking place. It is legal to video.

I was the victim of hunter harassment in 2000 and was able to prove it. The guy was convicted. I believe he got a $500 fine, he also paid me restitution for equipment he stole and then damaged and lost his hunting license for 3 years.

Most all C.O.'s I have crossed trails with are very sincere about enforcing hunter harassment, it is just difficult to build a strong enough case to convict.

One guiding operation here in the Bergland zone poured bleach on 9 of another guide's bait site and stole a trail camera last bear season. The C.O. and the guide on the receiving end of the harassment knew who did it, but just not enough proof.


----------



## JWICKLUND

Rooster Cogburn said:


> One guiding operation here in the Bergland zone poured bleach on 9 of another guide's bait site and stole a trail camera last bear season. The C.O. and the guide on the receiving end of the harassment knew who did it, but just not enough proof.


Rooster, I regards to the case described above. Were you the one that I checked on an ORV coming off of East Shore Rd? I remember the guy I stopped (for not wearing a helmet) told me a story similar to yours. 
I didn't handle the original complaint but I knew who the suspect was and wrote him a ticket the next day for not wearing hunter's orange....Karma!


----------



## spice64

So rooster How did You proov your case?.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

JWICKLUND...wasn't me riding without a helmet. I heard about the situation through law enforcement.

Spice64...caught the individual red handed with my equipment. Happened to have 2 deputies with me at the time. 

I was concered the local prosecutor we had at the time would just give the guy a slap on the wrist. So, I cooked up a deal with a friend living in lower Michigan...to call the prosecutor and tell him he was planning on doing an article on the hunter harassment case because it was one of the first in the state...and it would create awareness of the new law. It occurred to me the prosecutor would want to "look sharp" in the public's eye. 

JWICKLUND, any idea where I could buy a dash cam? I'm serious!


----------



## jmoser

Motorcity_MadMan said:


> Rooster , can you provide the the law that supports your comments. Being in a public place should not give you the impression of having your conversations to remain private.
> 
> http://www.citmedialaw.org/legal-guide/michigan/michigan-recording-law


I agree - if you are in a public place there is usually no 'expectation of privacy.' How do you think all the news chanenls get away with the hidden camera stunts? They do it in places where there is no expectation of privacy - if not they would all be getting sued on a daily basis.

Since it is legal to videotape on public lands then I think this would pass muster. Phone conversations are a different story where one's privacy is expected and thus illegal to record. In today's world cameras are EVERYWHERE and we all need to assume that everything you do outside the walls of your own home are constantly being recorded.


----------



## Motorcity_MadMan

Two things , The media might have a little more leeway when it comes to recording. I'm would think that there was a significant amount of court precedent floating around out there.

The other thing is when someone makes a phone call to an answering machine , their privacy protection is thrown out the window.


----------



## JWICKLUND

Rooster Cogburn said:


> JWICKLUND, any idea where I could buy a dash cam? I'm serious!


I doubt the law enforcement supply companies would sell them to the public, but looking at Ebay I see quite a few for sale really cheap.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

JWICKLUND, thank you for the suggestion of checking on ebay.

I'm not very knowledgeable on trail cameras, but it seems like the units that do not flash could make a great law enforcement tool...especially for guy's that fall vicitim to people pouring bleach on their bear baits.


----------



## JWICKLUND

The bleach pourer wasn't around much last year and now that everyone knows who does it, I doubt he will do that anymore. On a side note, I have seen people use amonia to keep bears away and after time the bears are unaffected by the smell. Hungry bears are usually not too picky about the smell of food. I have seen rotten meat, fish, and mold infested bakery that bears seem to love. Maybe the bleach actually keeps the germs away.


----------



## walleyeman2006

JWICKLUND said:


> Rooster you had to make me stop and think about this one. I believe what you are referring to is to using a device to record, transmit, or photograph someone in a private place without their knowledge (ie bathroom). If you happen to take a video camera with you to film your hunt and catch someone violating the law, their is no law against that. I have a video camera installed in my truck. I catch all sorts of crazy things on video. Especially when I am away from my truck and the camera is still recording.


any public place is open to cameras.....but certain things caught on say a trail cam might not be a crime if it was only the trail cam that saw it lol.......use your imaginations .......lol

another note it is perfectly legal to record phone conversations......LEAs need a warrant how ever i own the rights to my phone and can record any one talking to me on it.......but then i cant turn around and play said tape for 20 others ........i can hand said tape to the propper authorities if some one admits to breaking the law though........


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

JWICKLUND, in reading through the information you posted defining what constitutes hunter harassment...(f) deals with someone affecting a condition or placement of something which would impair use of property 
(preventing use).

I take this definition to mean individual's posting "no hunting-no trespassing" signs on lands in the CFA Program are guilty of hunter harassment! What's your thought's on it?

No reflection on you, but there is some feeling the DNR knows this is going on, but is not proactive in dealing with it. Please be advised, when I slam the DNR it is the administrators in Lansing and some field officer's. Not C.O."s. I only met one C.O. in my life that did not pass muster...and he's not the director of the law division anymore.


----------



## JWICKLUND

Rooster Cogburn said:


> JWICKLUND, in reading through the information you posted defining what constitutes hunter harassment...(f) deals with someone affecting a condition or placement of something which would impair use of property
> (preventing use).
> I take this definition to mean individual's posting "no hunting-no trespassing" signs on lands in the CFA Program are guilty of hunter harassment! What's your thought's on it?


Their are seperate charges for posting of someone else's land and for posting State/Federal land. We see the illegal posting of state land quite a bit around deer season. 
*"Affecting a condition or placement of something which would impair use of property"* I will give you two examples. For *"affecting a condition"* - This would be tampering/destroying/altering someones deer blind or deer stand. (Burning a deer blind would be a common one) and for *"placement of something that would impair use of property"* would be altering a road or errecting a fence to keep someone from getting to their blind or getting back to their vehicle. (One case that comes to mind is a guy who dug a road up with his backhoe to keep some hunters who went around his gate from being able to come back out)
Remember the key part is "deliberately interfere" with a persons hunting or ability to hunt. If I came to my favorite hunting spot and a sign was posted saying it was private property, it probably wouldn't interfere with my hunt. I might get a laugh out of it but It certainly wouldn't keep me from hunting or having an opportunity to hunt.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

JWICKLUND, 

I need to further clarify my question. I am referring to individuals who have their land enrolled in the CFA Program, enjoy the significant tax break, are required to allow public access for hunting and various other activities...then post the land with no trespassing signs. This action serves to block... and could be construed as creating a barrier...preventing sportsmen from entering the property.


----------



## JWICKLUND

Rooster Cogburn said:


> JWICKLUND, \
> 
> I need to further clarify my question. I am referring to individuals who have their land enrolled in the CFA Program, enjoy the significant tax break, are required to allow public access for hunting and various other activities...then post the land with no trespassing signs. This action serves to block legitimate sportsmen from hunting on the propperty even though they have a legal right to do so.


The Commercial Forest program provides a property tax reduction to private landowners as an incentive to retain and manage forestland for long-term timber production. Landowners participating in this program pay a reduced property tax. Additionally, the State of Michigan pays $1.20 per acre annually to each county where land is listed in the program.

There are approxiately 2.2 million acres listed in this program under the ownership of nearly 1700 private landowners. Landowners include private individuals, clubs, forest industry, and other businesses.


Landowners in this program agree to develop, maintain and manage the land as commercial forest through planting, natural reproduction, or other silvicultural practices. 

Lands listed in this program are open to the public for hunting, trapping and fishing. The CF lands are not public lands. These lands are private lands under the control of private owners, who through CF allow the public the privilege of hunting, trapping and fishing only. The CF lands are not posted or signed as Commercial Forests and may be fenced and/or gated. While permission to hunt, trap or fish on CF lands is not required, we recommend you notify the landowner of your intention to do so. It is a courtesy they will appreciate, and it will contribute to your own safety.

Although the general public has a right to hunt, trap and fish on these lands, the property is privately owned and subject to normal private property rights. Unless you have permission of the property owner, the right to hunt, trap or fish on the land does not extend to associated activities such as the following:

Littering
Camping
The cutting of shooting lanes, or the cutting or destruction of brush, trees or other plants for any purpose.
The use of nails, bolts, wire, tree steps or other materials or activities which harm, lessen or destroy the value of trees.
The construction of blinds or the construction or placement of other structures, except for the gathering of dead materials found on the ground.
Target-shooting or sighting-in firearms.
The use of ORV's or other vehicles on private property when prohibited by fencing or posting. If vehicles are allowed, care should be taken to avoid blocking access to roads or parking areas.
A person engaging in any activity not allowed by a property owner may be criminally or civilly liable, or both. 


If you find CFA land posted contrary to land use rules. That is a violation and would fall under the "illegal posting" statute.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Thank you for the information.


----------



## All Sportsman

I have had the pleasure of knowing Mr Hodges for about 6 years, he did own a hotel in the Lake Michigamme area, he crew up in the muskegeon area. I have had the pleasure of hunting over Mr. Hodges baits, I have never seen him harrass anyone, matter of fact he goes out of his way to avoid others from what i seen. I always hunt the late season, and connot tell you what he does in the early seasons, I do know for a fact he does cut wood, and i do know for a fact he will do that during bear season becuase i have helped him. The story about the best grouse area, is true, there are allot of grouse were he baits and allot of hunters, i have bear hunted the unit over his baits and experience allot of people moving around, but it did not bother the bear, I got one 160pounds. (((Al is of strong character,))) dont believe he would put up with much, but i would also like to believe he is ethical. I find him to be with me ethical, willing to help, and very accomodating. Sorry to read your post, and hope you are not a person supporting another outfitter, the area is crowded and will only get worse and the east side of the u.p. is trying up for bear. The outfitters in the area have been fuding since i started bear hunting and properly before that. They need to work it out, again the area is crowded, and when you provide baits for 50 to 100 clients, the area gets small fast, not to mention the dogs and the baiters who did not buy a outfitter. Come on guys, stick together, i have enjoyed the U.P. for over 30 years and want to continue, but if the non believers see us feuding, they will be back with a vengance!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

The original post is from 2006.


----------



## andymayer1987

Hmm, one of you guys said that he has dumped bleach on a bait site?... I was going out to my bait site in the baraga bmu and found a half full bottle of amonia nitrate with a garden hose coming out of the top of it!! Do you think that guy could have put it there? I talked to a DNR officer about it and all he said was it could have been where an old meth lab was...but ive been by there before and never seen it! and poof one day its there..any idea why its there what its for?


----------

